# FF helpers - would you be interested ?



## DizziSquirrel

Hello, thank you for reading

As part of the team behind FF I am always on the look out for new volunteers and I wondered if anyone had considered helping the site out as a volunteer ? 
whilst I would love to find individuals to invite, the site is just too large and so wonderful members may get overlooked 

The role is flexible, it requires reading regularly an area or areas of FF and supporting members, reporting, moving or merging posts as appropriate, some areas are busy and some are quite, training is provided as well as ongoing support once in the team.

We also require volunteers who can offer short term cover for hiatus or holiday of regular volunteers.

If you feel this is something you could do please PM me asap, as I am currently recruiting

Thanks for reading, if you know of someone who may be suitable from another area of FF please PM me and I will take a look

~Dizzi~


----------



## wibble-wobble

Hi Dizzi   

I've noticed that I show as a trainee on all boards except the icsi where I show as a moderator is this suppose to be like that?


----------

